# Quality fourball needed for Crowborough Beacon



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2012)

For various reasons I won't be a member at Crowborough Beacon next year.
I'm looking for 3 other players to make up a "quality fourball" as a final farewell.
Players need to be of a standard that will match with my expectations, and knobs need not apply.
Any takers????


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			For various reasons I won't be a member at Crowborough Beacon next year.
I'm looking for 3 other players to make up a "quality fourball" as a final farewell.
Players need to be of a standard that will match with my expectations, so knobs only apply.
Any takers????
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2012)

If you don't want me to play, just say so, no need to be subtle.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Smiffy hope all is well mate.
What day and date you looking at.
Its a long way for me but it would be a pleasure,depending on date.


----------



## Fader (Oct 2, 2012)

Its only about an our away from where I live, so if you know what sort of dates your looking at and if you think I fall into the catergory of not being a knob I may be available for a knock


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2012)

................ well I havn't had a second invite since the first game!


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 2, 2012)

not sure what your expectaions are.....but depending on the date I would welcome the opportunity to join you on this auspicious day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2012)

Brilliant Smiffy, you've made everyone paranoid now and scared to apply   :rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Brilliant Smiffy, you've made everyone paranoid now and scared to apply   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Gordon you can play with me at Blackmoor, my standards are much lower.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dates?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2012)

You may not hear from Smiffy for a while.
He went to the dentist this morning and was last seen staggering around Bexhill relaxed as a newt.


----------



## RichardC (Oct 2, 2012)

If the spots are not filled then chuck my name in the mix, but don't know if I would come in the "quality" bracket


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 2, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Dates?
		
Click to expand...

At he's age I'm sure he's regular enough not to need dates......


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			At he's age I'm sure he's regular enough not to need dates......
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he's regular. Every morning, about 20 minutes before he gets up.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			..... knobs need not apply.
		
Click to expand...

Damn! .....I'm out.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 4, 2012)

I could be very interested in this!

Dates please Robert....


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I could be very interested in this!

Dates please Robert....
		
Click to expand...

Disappear for ages, and then try and bag a plum do, back of the queue buster!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 5, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Disappear for ages, and then try and bag a plum do, back of the queue buster!
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that I'm one of the 'quality' players that Rob's referring to.....


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 5, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I think you'll find that I'm one of the 'quality' players that Rob's referring to..... 

Click to expand...

In your dreams sunshine. In your dreams.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 6, 2012)

After my round today I am definitely quality!! Loved CB when I played it last. I'll put my name forward mate, but will happily stand aside for those who have not played it before.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 6, 2012)

PieMan said:



			After my round today I am definitely quality!! Loved CB when I played it last. I'll put my name forward mate, but will happily stand aside for those who have not played it before.
		
Click to expand...



Not just frightened to come up against the quality team that was Smiffy and me then ??    :whoo:


----------



## PieMan (Oct 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Not just frightened to come up against the quality team that was Smiffy and me then ??    :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

My partner let me down.............


----------

